
Show HN: yt – distraction-free YouTube - dudzik
http://yt.dudzik.co
======
Micoloth
Wow, this is nice!

It's very hard for me to resist watching too much youtube, so I'll probably
start to use this.

I wish the video player wasn't as large as the whole screen so that controls
are partially covered by the scroll bar(on chrome) and you basically cannot
zoom out, it's a bit frustrating.

Other than that, thank you for doing this!

~~~
dudzik
> I wish the video player wasn't as large as the whole screen so that controls
> are partially covered by the scroll bar(on chrome) and you basically cannot
> zoom out, it's a bit frustrating.

I've made the video player fill the webpage so I that resizing the window
would resize the video as well. I want to emulate the feeling of using i3[0]
on my mac.

My use case isn't yours though. So I've added the ability to set your own
video player size :)

0: [https://i3wm.org](https://i3wm.org)

------
arsn_lsnk
Oh, I wished for such thing for so long! No distractions and clean, thank you!

------
rq1
I love it! Thanks!

